# Internet Explorer Security Flaw Allows Hackers to Hijack Your PC



## AreebMajeed (Apr 29, 2014)

A major security flaw in Internet Explorer allows hackers to have access to your computer, personal information, execute commands and much more. On 26th April, Microsoft issued a security advisory warning that security flaw could allow a hacker to hijack your computer.

Read the full post at http://taglik.co.nl/internet-explorer-security-flaw-allows-hackers-hijack-pc/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 29, 2014)

Folks are still using IE?


----------



## serverian (Apr 29, 2014)

Excuse my french but shouldn't it be post4host instead of host4post


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 29, 2014)

When posting a thread about a security exploit for a browser, it would make more sense to post a link to  the browser's Security Advisory instead of linking to a site that people may have never heard of.

Essentially you posted "People can take over computers via your browser, now click this link that doesn't look familiar."

That being said, people use IE still because of various requirements. At my job I am able to submit paperwork to get added to a whitelist to use another browser on my laptop, but I don't see the point since there is no benefit to using another browser for work.


----------



## GelHost (Apr 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Folks are still using IE?


 The same question came into my head.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 29, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> That being said, people use IE still because of various requirements. At my job I am able to submit paperwork to get added to a whitelist to use another browser on my laptop, but I don't see the point since there is no benefit to using another browser for work.


That's fairly bizarre - all of us in IT here urge people away from IE.  We've even let go of two third-party development companies recently because they refused to dev for anything except IE.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's fairly bizarre - all of us in IT here urge people away from IE.  We've even let go of two third-party development companies recently because they refused to dev for anything except IE.


The compliance audits here are pretty insane and the fines for not passing an audit are pretty hefty also. I'm not sure if the audits are for the SEC or what but having root access to billions of dollars worth of data makes our auditors err on the side of caution.

But like I said, I could submit paperwork to get Chrome installed on my laptop but then there's a whole issue of liability if something were to happen even if Chrome was not the culprit.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Apr 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's fairly bizarre - all of us in IT here urge people away from IE.  We've even let go of two third-party development companies recently because they refused to dev for anything except IE.


Maybe he works for one of these companies you let go


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's fairly bizarre - all of us in IT here urge people away from IE.  We've even let go of two third-party development companies recently because they refused to dev for anything except IE.


Like Aldryic mentioned, some industries  / companies are just stuck with IE because the majority of developers in areas such as Electronic Medical Records make their system only compatible with IE, meaning that Chrome , FF and others just don't work. They don't even keep it up to date with the last IE developments... One have to turn on the compatibility option for such medical related sites. Is a huge concern...


----------



## rds100 (Apr 30, 2014)

IE is still the best browser to use for downloading another browser ;-)


----------



## beast5 (Apr 30, 2014)

rds100 said:


> IE is still the best browser to use for downloading another browser ;-)


well its not like you have a choice lol


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 30, 2014)

If you're still using IE as your main browser you are stuck in the wrong decade people.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 30, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 30, 2014)

rds100 said:


> IE is still the best browser to use for downloading another browser ;-)


.Only if you're using IE7 or below.  Lynx won't run on any Windows version newer than NT 4.0


----------



## markjcc (May 1, 2014)

Many schools and other businesses still use windows xp which is a more bigger concern over IE.

My local home depot still use's Windows XP their machines to apply have like some retro Windows 98 GUI


----------



## FHN-Eric (May 7, 2014)

I'm surprised anyone still uses IE, it's had 275 vulnerabilities, and 53 this year so far. I will just use this fix



> takeown /f "c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe" /A
> 
> rename "C:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe" iexplore.bad


Thanks techrepublic for telling the public how to fix it  http://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-releases-patch-for-newest-ie-bug/And besides, who needs IE when you have better browsers like Firefox.


----------



## HBAndrei (May 8, 2014)

It's amazing that IE is still used by so many people worldwide, and the most disturbing thing is that big chunk of its users are companies/banks/etc.


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 8, 2014)

HBAndrei said:


> It's amazing that IE is still used by so many people worldwide, and the most disturbing thing is that big chunk of its users are companies/banks/etc.


The issue is that a lot of Enterprise Applications only support Internet Explorer. Usually due to lazy or stupid coding decisions. Migrating off those platforms would be expensive, so they stick with IE. There's also the support and changes timeframe. Firefox and Chrome are CONSTANTLY changing, which can cause issues. Firefox has its ESR releases, which stay supported for longer periods of time, but that can't compare to IE versions, which remain supported for LONG periods of time. Internet Explorer hasn't been all that bad from IE 9+. IE 9 was actually somewhat decent and standards compliant, IE 10 was even more so, and IE 11 is actually fairly decent. I still prefer Chrome, of course, but if I really need to, I can tolerate IE 11. IE 11 ALSO has "Enterprise Mode", which greatly improves backward compatibility to sites designed for older IE versions. No more being stuck on IE 8!


----------



## HostSailor (May 27, 2014)

People still using IE now adays, shame.


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 27, 2014)

Internet Explorer (since IE9) is actually somewhat decent. IE 9 finally started complying to Standards, and IE 10 and 11 improved compliance and features. IE11 is actually a decent browser. The increased competition from Firefox and Chrome finally got Microsoft to kick in to high gear on IE development, and they basically re-wrote it from scratch.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 28, 2014)

Well... as Joe said, sometimes you're stuck with it. Until the IT department at work installs another browser, all you have is IE to launch web based tracking tools and such.


----------

